# Can one move to another state from where one got PNP from



## sandy463 (Jul 8, 2016)

HI Friends!!

basis the points availed and ranking, a friend is eligible for PNP (either Nova Scotia or Sasketchwan or something) however; would like to settle in Toronto as there are not much opportunities in the states who are offering PNP.
Is it ok to move 2-3 months post landing to another states (Ontario). Are there any complications in this? will it effect existing PR? Will it have impact on Renewal?
please help as He needs to take decision basis these clarifications.

Regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Why don't you do some research about Canada before writing on here. 
CANADA DOES NOT HAVE STATES. DO SOME RESEARCH!!!!!!

Why doesn't your "friend" write for himself? Does he have any English skills? It would be highly unethical to get PNP for NS, SASK or SOMETHING and leave for Toronto after 2 or 3 months.

Personally, I hope your "friend" is declined admission to Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sandy463 said:


> basis the points availed and ranking



What does this mean? It makes no sense whatsoever.



> a friend is eligible for PNP (either Nova Scotia or Sasketchwan or something) however; would like to settle in Toronto as there are not much opportunities in the states who are offering PNP.



Your friend isn't capable of asking these questions themselves?

And Nova Scotia, Saskatchewan, and Ontario are states? When did this happen? Last time I checked Canada had provinces, not states. The very fact that it is called a provincial nomination, and not a state nomination, should have been a major hint. And shouldn't you learn some basic facts before asking questions here?





> Is it ok to move 2-3 months post landing to another states (Ontario).



Well since Ontario is not a state it is actually impossible. In fact, it is impossible to move to any state in Canada since states do not exist here.

As for moving so soon after arriving no. Why would a province give someone entry only to allow them to take off for elsewhere?

And if your 'friend' is applying to come here under a provincial nomination with the expressed intent of taking off for somewhere else, that indicates that they are being dishonest in their application and I, for one, do not want someone coming here who lied to get in. If you are going to come here obey the damned rules!





> Are there any complications in this?


Yes.





> will it effect existing PR?



I would certainly hope so.





> please help as He needs to take decision basis these clarifications.



Maybe he should decide to move somewhere that he actually wants to be rather than lying to get into Canada. I, for one, do not want people like that to be admitted to this country.


----------

